# Best & Worse Movies of the 70's



## TK-421 (May 30, 2008)

A list of some of the best movies of the 1970's (in chronological order):

MASH (70)
Patton (70)
A Clockwork Orange (71)
Dirty Harry (71)
The French Connection (71)
The Last Picture Show (71)
Shaft (71)
The Godfather (72)
The Heartbreak Kid (72)
American Graffiti (73)
The Day of the Jackal (73)
Serpico (73)
The Sting (73)
Chinatown (74)
The Godfather Part II (74)
The Great Gatsby (74)
Young Frankenstein (74)
Jaws (75)
One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (75)
Monthy Python and the Holy Grail (75)
Three Days of the Condor (75)
All the President's Men (76)
Marathon Man (76)
Taxi Driver (76)
Annie Hall (77)
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (77)
Star Wars (77)
Heaven Can Wait (78)
The Deer Hunter (78)
Superman (78)
Apocalypse Now (79)
La Cage aux Folles (79)
The China Syndrome (79)
Kramer vs. Kramer (79)
Monthy Python's Life of Brian (79)

Worse Movies of the 70's (had some trouble remembering many):

Andy Warhol's Dracula (74)
Satan's Cheerleaders (77)
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes (78)
The Swarm (78)

Yours?


----------



## BookStop (May 31, 2008)

One of my alltime favorites - *Foul Play-* with Chevy Chase and Goldie Hawn


----------



## Connavar (May 31, 2008)

The Way of The Dragon
Fist of Fury
The Big Boss
The Godfather 
Serpico 
The Godfather Part II
Star Wars 
Superman 
Le Samurai
Monthy Python's Life of Brian 
The Outlaw Josey Wales
Escape from Alcatraz
High Plains Drifter
Dirty Harry
Apocalypse Now


Not in ranking order .


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 1, 2008)

In the best category:

Breaking Away (79)


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 11, 2008)

Adding to best catergory:

Blazing Saddles (74)
Animal House (78)


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

Adding to the Best category:

*The Message (77)* starring Anthony Quinn, Irene Papas & Micheal Asara

*Alien (79)* with (you know who) an incredible cast!

*Sorcerer (77)* with actors Roy Scheider, Bruno Cremer, Francisco Rabal, Amidou, Ramon Bieri & Peter Capell

*Magnum Force (73)* with actors Clint Eastwood, Hal Holbrook, Mitchell Ryan, David Soul & Robert Urich

*Dawn of the Dead (78)* starring David Emge, Ken Foree, Scott Reiniger & Gaylen Ross

*Deep Red (75)* starring David Hemmings, Daria Nicolodi, Gabriele Lavia, Macha Meril & Glauco Mauri

*Phantasm (77)* starring Michael Baldwin, Bill Thornbury, Reggie Banister & Angus Scrimm

*Kelly's Heros (70) *starring Clint Eastwood, Telly Savalas, Don Rickles, Donald Sutherland, Carroll O'Conner, Gavin MacLeod & Harry Dean Stanton

*Suspiria (77)* starring Jessica Harper, Stefenia Casini, Joan Bennett, Alida Valli, Flavio Bucci & Udo Kier

*Red Sun (72)* starring Charles Bronson, Toshiro Mufune & Ursula Andress

*The Man Who Would be King (75)* starring Sean Connery, Michael Caine, Christopher Plummer, Saeed Jaffrey & Shakira Caine

*Smokey and the Bandit (77)* starring Burt Reynolds, Sally Field, Jackie Gleason, Jerry Reed, Mike Henry, Paul Williams & Pat McCormick

*Enter the Dragon (73)* starring Bruce Lee, John Saxton, Jim Kelly, Ahna Capri, Yang Tse & Angela Mao

*Walking Tall (73)* starring Joe Don Baker, Elizabeth Hartman, Gene Evans, Rosemary Murphy, Noah Beery & Felton Perry

*Godzilla vs the Smog Monster (72)* starring Akira Yamauchi, Hiroyuki Kawase & Toshio Shibaki

*Taste the Blood of Dracula (70)* starring Christopher Lee, Geoffrey Keen, Gwen Watford, Linda Hayden, Roy Kinnear & Ralph Bates

*Time After Time (79)* starring Malcolm McDowell, David Warner & Mary Steenburgen

*Horror Express (72)* starring Christopher Lee, Peter Cushing & Telly Savalas


----------



## J-Sun (Mar 28, 2011)

I forget bad movies, mostly. As far as best, the asterisked ones have already been mentioned:


```
*1973 American Graffiti
*1975 All the President's Men
 1975 The Return of the Pink Panther [1]
 1975 The Rocky Horror Picture Show
*1975 Monty Python's The Holy Grail [2]
*1976 Jaws
 1976 Rocky
*1977 Star Wars [3]
 1977 The Spy Who Loved Me [4]
*1978 Animal House
*1979 Alien
*1979 Apocalypse Now
*1979 Monty Python's The Life of Brian [5]
```
Depending on how you count your decades :


```
1980 The Empire Strikes Back
  1980 Airplane [2]
```

[1] _A Shot in the Dark_ is the very best and the first one is good but this one also works for me for some reason - I don't much like the others.

[2] One of the three or four funniest movies ever.

[3] Best movie ever.

[4] Above average Moore Bond flick.

[5] No Grail, but still great.


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 28, 2011)

TK-421 said:


> Worse Movies of the 70's (had some trouble remembering many):
> 
> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes (78)


 
Heresy!!


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

*The Pink Panther Strikes Again (76)* was for me, one of best of the Peter Sellers movies.


----------

